# SOS,Begging For HELP...



## New Dawn (Nov 27, 2012)

hi,everybody.please excuse me for my bad spelling.i'm 17 and i've had a terrible problem since 8 months ago,i'm going to college in less than a year and i really want this it has always been my dream to get into a medical university and it just seems like all my dreams are falling apart,the problem is i have gas and bloating problem and h have zero control on it i just cant help passing gas, when i get nervous or i find out that people around me have noticed it becomes even worse but i have no other symptoms like _contispat*ion*_ or Diarrhea or even any abdominal pain..ive taken so many drugs and nothing so far,except for the probiotics,u think they can help me with it??????i read a post from a guy who wanted to give up going to school and i just dont want to do that...i dont want to screw my life over this,but what if it doesnt get any better,how am i gonna go to college with this???im already going through hell for this in school..i cant take people saying things behind my back anymore...please help me...please...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried using a Probiotic hon? Sometimes that can help. Also you could perhaps use an anti-gas product (something with simethicone in it) with meals. And also another thing to try is digestive enzymes... (best place to get those here is a pharmacy or health food store.)

Wish you all the best in school!


----------



## SusanSmith (Nov 29, 2012)

Please don't give up on medical school because of this. For every problem there is a solution (according to Einstein). If you are in a medical school, it is the perfect place to find the answers. Perhaps you can specialse when you graduate and help others with their problems. There is a reason you are there, so please continue with your studies. Speak to your professors - ask them who they can send you to. There may be research at your college dealing with these issues. Also, think about your diet and what would make for perhaps unsmelly gas? Less red meat perhaps.

I have only just been diagnosed with IBS, so it is all new to me. I find that certain times when I am premenstrual, I get more gassy. I am taking medication which seems to help. I was told to stay away from wheat and lactose (so all dairy products). I am going to do that for 2 weeks and see if it makes a difference. I also tend to drink too much Coke Zero, so will switch to water with mint leaves from now on. I am told also, that peppermint oil or capsules are brilliant for IBS, so try that as a safe method.

Wish I could be of more help. I know it's hard, but you can get through it, and there is a solution - you just have to find what works for you. Stress is probably making it worse for you too, so it might be a good idea to take St Johns Wort, or other anti-stress med - but ask a medical practitioner first.

Hope this helps, please don't give up your studies - you will help hundreds of others one day - maybe as a gastroenterologist?


----------



## New Dawn (Nov 27, 2012)

thanks guys for the support,actually i've come to notice that the root to all these troubles i have, is stress and nothing but stress...and i'm afraid i'ts even making things worse because i have got to find a way to stop being so nervous all the time and i'ts definitly not an easy thing to do,and how can't u not be nervous when u get strange looks from everybody or when no one wants to sit beside you anymore????its so fraustrating..ive had depression problems for so long and i think that all those stress and depression came out this way...so now im trying to relax a little bit,though im studing so hard to get into college,which is really, a hard thing to do here,in Iran,but i'm keeping my hopes up and trying to change myself..thanks again!!!!


----------



## Darren68 (Dec 1, 2012)

probiotics for sure whether pill form or a couple cups a yogurt daily. the pill form, certain ones will survive the acid in your stomach. Stress makes it worse so you could ask your doctor for anti-anxitey meds to see if that helps


----------



## No Longer Suffering! (Jun 5, 2012)

New Dawn,

I am so sorry that you are suffering! (((HUG))) I am 29 and from the time I was very little until a couple of years ago I suffered from severe constipation. At the age of 17 when I casually mentioned to my mom about blood in my stools, she freaked out and made me go the doctor. I thought that hard bloody pailful stools were normal. I had a sigmoid oscopy done and later a colonoscopy and was diagnosed with IBS!! I just thought I would live with it all my life. Hemmeroids and fissures were horrid but I basically had them all the time.

A couple of years ago when I had 2 little children that were suffering badly from digestive problems, someone suggested that I give them a supplement of probiotics and digestive enzymes. Although I basically didn't even know what a probiotic or enzyme was, I was really amazed at how much they helped my boys! I wanted to have more children but was afraid to because so often when one of your children suffers from what mine did, most likely they all will. But I was also told that by taking probiotics and enzymes while pregnant would most likely help my baby to not suffer as much. So I started taking them myself along with a multi-vitamin that had them in it, and was surprised to find that my constipation started getting less and less.







And not nearly as many foods gave me a cramping stomach ache. Today I have a 1 year old that is WAY healthier (digestive wise) than my ever have been! But my children also have a mother that is way healthier too.









So, why can probiotics and enzymes possibly help? I have done a lot of reading about it and will share what I have learned. I am in no way trying to cure or diagnose you but just sharing my thoughts in hope to be of help to you!

*The pancreas is what makes digestive enzymes and puts them in our stomach to break down the food we eat. All foods have enzymes in them but anytime a food is cooked or processed it kills the enzymes. With our diets today of mostly cooked and processed foods it's hard for our pancreas to be able to produce enough enzymes. Without enough enzymes in the stomach to break down the food the only thing our stomach knows to do is produce more acid to try to break it down. When food is not able to be properly broken down, it often sits in the stomach too long. This may cause bloating and gas. *

*Probiotics are the good, live bacteria that live in our body. One of the things they do is coat and protect our entire digestive tract (and also the ears and nose). When the stomach produces too much acid then it is forced up the esophagus and down the intestines and will kill probiotics. (Antibiotics also kill probiotics.) When the probiotics are depleted then the acid is traveling right up next to the throat, esophagus and intestines with no protection. This can cause them to get raw, inflamed, and even bleed sometimes. *

My personal opinion is that you might benefit more from enzymes than you would probiotics. But often they go very hand in hand. One of my sisters used to suffer a LOT of bloating, like all day long! She said she felt bloated when she went to bed and woke up in the morning feeling like she ate 10 hamburgers. Within a few days of started probiotics and enzymes she said the bloating decreased greatly.

The product that we use is called "Digestive Health" sold by Core Health Products. It contains 13 strains of stabilized probiotics, prebiotics, over 20 broad spectrum, plant derived digestive enzymes, and several soothing herbs. I am not saying this is the only product to buy, it is just the one we have used and it has helped!

But if you want to look for a different brand, here are my opinions on what to look for to get the best...

Probiotics should contain at least 10 different strains. Many brands only contain 2-5. When you are low on probiotics, then you are low on many. They should be stabilized meaning that they have gone through a process that has kept them alive but dormant and so therefore do not need to be refrigerated. If they have to be refrigerated, that means they are alive and heat will quickly activate them. So sometimes they will activated too fast and won't be able to be of as much benefit.

Enzymes should be broad spectrum. This means that there is wide variety of enzymes that will be able to break down the many different stages of digestion. I also feel that plant based enzymes are better than animal because animal ones mimic out own body's enzymes and our pancreas can become dependent on them and quit making any of its' own. Whereas plant based ones, the body views as a food and rather than become dependent on them, they can help the pancreas relax and make more of its own.

I hope that I have not given you information overload! I just feel sorry for someone so young to be suffering like you are. I hope you soon find something to help you!


----------



## New Dawn (Nov 27, 2012)

No Longer Suffering! said:


> New Dawn,
> 
> I am so sorry that you are suffering! (((HUG))) I am 29 and from the time I was very little until a couple of years ago I suffered from severe constipation. At the age of 17 when I casually mentioned to my mom about blood in my stools, she freaked out and made me go the doctor. I thought that hard bloody pailful stools were normal. I had a sigmoid oscopy done and later a colonoscopy and was diagnosed with IBS!! I just thought I would live with it all my life. Hemmeroids and fissures were horrid but I basically had them all the time.
> 
> ...


God,i'm so happy for you,thank you so much for all the usefull information!!!!!!!


----------



## New Dawn (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi,everybody!!!i've heard tha_t acupuncture_ could be helpful,but does any of you know if i'ts gonna last???because i heard that it worked on some people but the symptoms showed up again after a few years...


----------



## No Longer Suffering! (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm happy to be of help and hope that you can soon find some relief!


----------



## jessica13 (Dec 13, 2012)

New Dawn said:


> Hi,everybody!!!i've heard tha_t acupuncture_ could be helpful,but does any of you know if i'ts gonna last???because i heard that it worked on some people but the symptoms showed up again after a few years...


 I had acupuncture but i found it didnt work for me at all, i guess it all depends on the person.


----------



## l_y (Jan 6, 2013)

Have you considered seeing a psychotherapist? If it's all stress-related i think a therapist can really make a difference. At least that's what i'm planning to try and i really think you should too. Especially if you have depression.


----------



## skip1000 (Jun 5, 2010)

meditation might help w/ stress. be present, no thought of future of past. no thoughts, no worries. of course this much harder in practice, but worth a try.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

some probiotics make some people gassy so just fyi. Also, get on a strict low fodmap diet, my gas was gone after 7 days as well as bloating, i mean 100% gone.


----------

